# Works Xmas Do Ideas



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

So it has fallen to me to come up with some ideas for the works Xmas do this year. I want to suggest some interesting/ different things to do.

There is going to be about 15 of us going including partners. Mostly middle age so probably not looking at something too physical. Money is not too much of an issue within reason (up to £100-£150 per head)

Want something that is going to involve the team as some of them have a habit of just sitting at the bar if not engaged...

Anyone got any good ideas?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Best Xmas do i've ever had was to the Darts at Ally Pally!

I know nothing about darts, neither did a few others but the atmosphere was brilliant and everyone had a Great/Merry/Drunken evening!


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Something i would love but 4 of the people are the directors of business and cant imagine it being their scene... good idea though!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

pub, curry, lap dancing, snog the secretary, then have a punch up in town.

Can't beat a traditional Xmas works do :lol:


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> pub, curry, lap dancing, snog the secretary, then have a punch up in town.
> 
> Can't beat a traditional Xmas works do :lol:


 :lol: As i am the closest thing to a secretary i can snog myself anytime


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

10 Pin bowling or Go-karting followed by a curry


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

firediamonduk said:


> Something i would love but 4 of the people are the directors of business and cant imagine it being their scene... good idea though!


It was my 2 Directors who organised ours! :lol:


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Some good ideas but not thinking big enough... I have probably over £100 per head to spend...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

£100 doesn't go far mate.

£20 for bowling with a couple of drinks each chucked in. 
Couple of drinks in pub on way to meal £10. 
1/2 bottle of Champagne each on arrival £15 each (could be more as decent stuff easily be £45/50 a bottle in most places)
Xmas meal £40 each
Bottle of wine each another £20 (could easily be more)
Few beers in pub after £20 each

£125 per head. Job done.

Our team do in London last year was £50 each in whip for drinks and then company cards got bashed for about £125 per head, plus another £25 each for drinks on way to station home


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I would make the most of your Xmas do. The way things are going Xmas could be banned next year just in case it upsets someone


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The classic "Tarts and Vicars or Pjama party" at yours with pineapple and cheese on sticks followed by the ubiquitous chocolate fountain never fails to impress, followed by car keys in a fish bowl will set everybody up with a warm rosy glow well into the new year 

Oh and the £150 per head can be given to charity 8)


----------



## Fatbloater (Jun 10, 2015)

We did an off road experience day at work which was a good laugh, you all take turns driving while the others panic in the back ! Followed by 10 pints and a curry as we were in Bradford.


----------

